# Boot splash kills geli encrypted FreeBSD



## Aeterna (Jul 4, 2020)

Hello,
Just installed in VM FreeBSD on geli encrypted ZFS.  All went well however after installing Xorg password prompt is hidden behind splash screen so no way to enter password.
Unfortunately there is nothing to unset at boot prompt (option 3). I could just remove splash picture from single user (only way to get rid of boot splash), but I don't know where this file is located.

thanks for helping


----------



## Aeterna (Jul 5, 2020)

OK. fixed. All works now


----------

